# hiawatha gambles muscle bike, help needed



## nick tures (Jul 21, 2020)

any one know anything about this ?    year ?  has a bendix redline hub,   can get more pics


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 21, 2020)

I have one. It’s a 5 speed. Same thing as a Sears Spyder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick tures (Jul 21, 2020)

whats it worth ?


----------



## nick tures (Aug 12, 2020)

heres the serial number anyone know the year ?


----------



## Rat Pilot (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a Haiwatha Warrior GTO looks to be the same color, but mine is Huffy built. It’s pretty much the same bike as a Huffy Cheater Slick.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 26, 2020)

Rat Pilot said:


> I have a Haiwatha Warrior GTO looks to be the same color, but mine is Huffy built. It’s pretty much the same bike as a Huffy Cheater Slick. View attachment 1255762



you want to sell that bike ?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

Kramai88 said:


> I have one. It’s a 5 speed. Same thing as a Sears Spyder
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh I  really love these old Huffy muscle bikes. I had a Cheater slik bike in the mid 70's that had a three tone frame with a 3 foot sissy bar and I rode the Crap out of this bike. One I wish I still had. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

nick tures said:


> heres the serial number anyone know the year ?
> 
> View attachment 1246379
> 
> View attachment 1246380



Early 70's I'm thinking. Really a neato bike. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

nick tures said:


> whats it worth ?



PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> PRICELESS!!!!!



 would you like to buy it ?  ill sell it


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 28, 2020)

nick tures said:


> would you like to buy it ?  ill sell it



How much?


----------



## nick tures (Aug 28, 2020)

$250 shipped to you ?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 28, 2020)

nick tures said:


> $250 shipped to you ?



Can you send me some better pix of the bike? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 29, 2020)

yes sure no problem


----------



## nick tures (Aug 29, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Can you send me some better pix of the bike? Thanks. Razin.



pm sent


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 29, 2020)

nick tures said:


> pm sent



Thanks.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 30, 2020)

no problem


----------

